# ( من باع عيبا لم يبيّنه، لم يزل في مقت الله ولم تزل الملائكة تلعنه) ابن ماجة·



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

( من باع عيبا لم يبيّنه، لم يزل في مقت الله ولم تزل الملائكة تلعنه) ابن ماجة·

*




*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين ، وأفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد :*
*إن البيع والشراء من أهم مجالات التعامل ،*
*وقد أكدت الشريعة الإسلامية على جوازها ضمن ضوابط وشروط محددة ،*

*شروط البيع*
*لايكون البيع صحيحاً حتى تتوفر فيه سبعة شروط متى فقد شرط منها صار البيع باطلا :*
*1- التراضي بين المتبايعين *
*2-ان يكون العائقد جائز التصرف*
*3- أن تكون العين مباحة النفع من غير حاجة .*
*4- أن يكون البيع من مالك أو من يقوم مقامه .*
*5- أن يكون المبيع مقدوراً على تسليمه . *
*6- أن يكون المبيع معلوماً برؤية أو وصف منضبط . *
*7- أن يكون الثمن معلوماً .*


*من آداب البيع والشراء:-*
*أن لا يسم على سوم أخيه، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ''لا يسم المسلم على سوم أخيه''كأن يعرض ثمنا على البائع ليفسخ البيع في فترة الاختيار، وهذا بخلاف المزايدات قبل استقرار الثمن ليتم الاختيار الحر ويتوفر الوقت له .*



*أن لا يبيع على بيع أخيه، كأن يعرض على المشتري في فترة الاختيار فسخ البيع مقابل بيعه ما هو أجود أو أرخص ليتم الاختيار الحر·*
*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ''لا يبع بعضكم على بيع بعض'' مسلم·*
*يتراضيا على ثمن سلعة فيقول آخر أنا أبيعك مثلها بأنقص من هذا الثمن.*


*أن لا يروّج للسلعة بالكذب وبما ليس فيها وبالقسم بالله باطلا وبالتضليل والغش والغدر كأن يدعي كذبا أنه اشتراها بثمن معين أو دفع له ثمن معين·*


*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: '' من حلف على يمين وهو فيها فاجر ليقطع بها مال امرئ مسلم لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان'' البخاري·*


*- أن تكون مواصفات السلعة وثمنها معلومة لدى المتابعين·*


*- وأن تبيَّن عيوب السلعة وثمنها ولا يحاول إخفاءها حتى تنتفي كل جهالة أو غموض أو غش *
*في السلع وفي النقود، ويقدم المشتري على الشراء *
*عن ثقة ويتجنب التخاصم· *
*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ''البيّعان بالخيار ما لم يتفرقا، فإن صدق البيعان بورك لهما في بيعهما، وإن كتما وكذبا فعسى أن يربحا ربحا ويمحقا بركة بيعهما'' مسلم· *


*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ''من باع عيبا لم يبيّنه، لم يزل في مقت الله ولم تزل الملائكة تلعنه'' ابن ماجة· *


*- على المشتري والبائع التحلي بالسماحة والرفق في المعاملة *
*- على المشتري أن يكون جادًا في الشراء ، فلا يتعب البائع بهدف التسلية وقضاء الوقت . *
*- لا تبع مالا تملك ولا تبع السلعة قبل حيازتها . *
*- احذر من بخس الناس أشياءهم فهذا يؤذي البائع.*
*- احذر النجش وهو أن تزيد ثمن السلعة ولا تريد شراءها بهدف تربيح التاجر على حساب الزبون *
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تناجشوا رواه البخاري ومسلم.*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ( الْخَدِيعَةُ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ)،، البخاري*


*-إقالة النادم : أن تقبل إرجاع السلعة بعد بيعها*
*لحاجة المشتري إلى المال،، أو اكتشافه أنه غير محتاج*
*لها وندمه على الشراء،، فمن حسن المعاملة*
*الشرعية أن يقبل التاجر السلعة من المشتري *
*النادم وله من الله في هذا الفعل الأجر والمثوبة.*


*عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله : من أقال مسلما بيعته أقاله الله عثرته يوم القيامة. *
*رواه أبو داود وابن ماجه وابن حبان.*


*وقال الشيخ عطية سالم في شرح بلوغ المرام - (ج 190 / ص 1)*
*(ونهى الشارع عن النجش بجميع صوره؛ لما في ذلك من التحايل على أموال الناس وأخذها بغير حق؛ ولما فيه من إفساد للناس وللأسواق).*


*والأحاديث في ذلك كثيرة جدا والمقصود هو التحذير من خشية وقوع البعض هداهم الله في هذا المزلق عن طريق رفع السعر والسوم بأسماء أخرى تعود لذات الشخص يبغي من وراء ذلك رفع السلعة بالحرام عافانا الله وإياكم من ذلك.*

*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحابته أجمعين.*​


----------

